# True or No



## Bear's Treasure (Jul 26, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUFDXl8VGvs


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I would have to say True. I've got queens from a line produced at Purdue U. that actually bite the leggs off of the varroa. These grooming traits can and will help against the fight with the varroa.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

drlonzo said:


> I would have to say True. I've got queens from a line produced at Purdue U. that actually bite the leggs off of the varroa. These grooming traits can and will help against the fight with the varroa.


I'm in Australia - no Varroa but we do have SHB galore where I'm.

It is common here to use Fibronil ( in various traps) to kill the SHB and to a large degree they work.
I use traps with DE - no chemicals at all.
I find now that most of my hives have some SHB to too many for my liking BUT they seem to be able to cope. I have some Slime-outs but generally my bees are doing OK.
I have noticed that the bees have "learned" to never give the SHB a break - they chase them, wrestle them and even pick them up and fly off with them.
Not sure if there is anything similar going on as in the video but I have the feeling that the bees are slowly adapting to the new ( 10 years) situation.
I hope that the Varroa can be dealt with in a non-chemical way soon too.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

max2 said:


> I'm in Australia - no Varroa but we do have SHB galore where I'm.
> 
> It is common here to use Fibronil ( in various traps) to kill the SHB and to a large degree they work.
> I use traps with DE - no chemicals at all.
> ...


Your shb problems sound similar to ours. It's largely a minor issue in most areas except warm coastal climates where they can be a serious problem. Yes, fipronil in those "Roach Hotels" we're the rave for awhile among some commercial beekeepers. I once had a guy tell me they were the only way to go then later heard him complaining about an almost total failure in matings from queen cells installed at the same time as he put the fipronil in the hives. Coincidence?


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Be careful about watching the whole video, it goes on to make a case for not treating bees with mites.

IF you need a "double blind" study, you might have to DIY.


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

The part about the bees being inoculated by the varroa with the b type virus (the none lethal form) was the absolute key.
I would like to know if this is a factor in small cell apiaries or if small cell works on its own.
I use only small cell but would like to know if this is a factor for my success.
Paul


----------

